# Farang Couple Starting a Family in Thailand



## IrishP

Hi All,

My fiancée and I are thinking about the possibility of having our baby in Thailand and we would love some advice from anyone who has been in the same situation. She is Swiss and I am Irish and we are due to become parents for the first time in November. We both have experience working and living in Thailand but we had to leave a couple of years ago due to visa/money issues. Now we may have an opportunity that can offer us work permits, jobs and a solid, legal income and we are trying to decide if going back to Thailand is the best for our new arrival.

As you all may know - living and working in Thailand has it's ups and downs! We have both been living our lives for ourselves up until now, but we now have to consider the future of our child when she arrives.

Although the lifestyle in Thailand is much more appealing than Europe, we are concerned that she might not have as many life opportunities as she might if we were living in, say, Switzerland. When I say life opportunities, I mean in terms of jobs, etc. I know that it might be a little premature to think about this now, but we are looking ahead to the future and would like to be as informed as we can before making another major decision and another big move.

Has anyone been through the same situation, and if so, any advice?

Many thanks!


----------



## ZTraveler

Hmmm... sounds like this is more of a question based on the practicality of a child being given life opportunities if born in Thailand? You've opened yourself up to much speculation (something some in this forum love <wink>). Forgive me if I misunderstand your intent...

I made a 3000 mile move when my children were 6 months, and 2 years. My concerns were the same, although not related to Thailand. I don't think it makes a difference. Your new life will have the same challenges and successes you would find in any country.

Since this is your first child, and you might possibly have more, you will no doubt be making changes in your decisions on-the-fly the whole time you are in Thailand. Remember, too, that the people around you, those you associate with, will grow with your family and provide opportunities you can't even think about now. Also, the communities you live in will also prove to be a support to you as your child(ren) grow. These will be your friends.

While you are to be commended for thinking of these things now, you really don't have to worry. As long as the two of you stick together, you will be able to support your family to the full, and give them all that they need, despite a culture not your own.

My $.02...


----------



## IrishP

Hi ZTraveler - thanks so much for your $0.2 worth! It's a huge decision we are making and there seem to be as many folks on the "don't do it" side as the "go for it" section! 
Yes, I was referring to potential opportunities for the little one as we are thinking about moving to the South of Thailand - Krabi. We don't want her to feel trapped or resentful of us for not raising her in a place such as Switzerland - which is our other choice (my fiancée is from Geneva) 

We are definitely not going to make the move unless we have solid, legal means to stay - so we are thinking long and hard about this. My fiancée and I have been through the mill for 3 years working on the dive boats from Ao Nang which is basically hand to mouth. Fine for a while but not something we could not and would not want to do forever - more so now we have a little one on the way...

Our time in Thailand has taught us the hardships of living and working there, and we are looking into things like health insurance and schools, etc now.

We would most likely be coming back to the Krabi-Ao Nang area - possibly even Phuket if the amenities are better there....(if anyone has any thoughts or opinions on this by the way...?) Not Bangkok if we can help it - but never say never....
We will not make the trip unless we are dead sure we have a decent salary to support us - we have learned that ourselves the hard way!

At the moment we are living in South Africa and are finding it nigh on impossible to get work - it seems even harder than in Thailand and there is a lot more cash going out than in. We have no job, are renting a house and are living on the money we have saved up until now. We obviously have to do something about this and soon - and our choices are looking to be between this opportunity in Krabi or returning to Europe - most likely Switzerland - to look for something there. 

We are planning on having the baby here in SA as the medical facilities are first rate, and perhaps staying here for a few months afterwards to see if things pick up. But as we stay here we realise more and more that SA is not the place for us long term, hence the feelers out to other places.

Both Switzerland and Thailand have their pros and cons when it comes to the child and ourselves as a family. Although at the moment we have no job in Switzerland either, and if we did, we would have to pay for health insurance, taxes, rent, etc. there as well which would work out a lot more expensive than Thailand. 

Education would be free in Switzerland, granted that is true. It looks like we will have to use the one private school we know there is in Ao Nang (we know a few people who send their kids there) which will see her until she is around 10-12 years old.
Decisions decisions! We are waiting to chat to the person with the business offer next week to see what he can offer us as that is going to have a huge bearing on our decision...


----------



## ZTraveler

Hey, small world! I was in South Africa for a time (my mother is South African), and we have been planning a trip to Port Alfred (it's a toss between Thailand first or PA).

If you do go to Phuket, especially for the first formative years, I know there is a Montessori school (you mentioned private schools) on the South end of the island, since my wife had tried to get a job there (she is a Montessori teacher - she provides a free 3-6 year old curriculum for Montessori, by the way on JustMontessori.com <familial plug><smiling>), and we were trying for the same thing, a job. It may still happen, but probably only next year.

My personal feeling is this: Wherever you are, especially if in a culture other than your own, your child will end up more well-rounded than those that don't ever try this. While Thai culture is different, and perhaps harder to assimilate into, whether culturally or from a working standpoint for you, the benefits can outweigh the hardship. The cost-of-living is certainly more realistic, especially when raising a child, and the pros and cons can be had anywhere.

Let's face it, the world in general is experiencing unprecedented troubles, and we are all struggling to understand it. Wherever you go will present the same types of hardship, just in differing flavors. I believe in the human drive being able to make us rise to the occasion. And, if it turns out not being for you, you'll know it soon enough.

Travel on my friends, and let your child be exposed to the wonders of world culture. It sounds like you are already in that frame-of-mind, so plan well, count the cost, and make the decision. The worst decision is not to make one at all, so you can't lose unless you don't try.

Of course, I'm just a dumb guy, so that was probably worth only $.01.


----------



## SiamWallaby

I hope you get a lot of responses to your question, its an interesting situation.

My two year old daughter was born here in Thailand, so the situation is a little different.

After a lot of discussion on the topic, what we've agreed to as a plan is to raise her here until she is old enough for high school or just before. That way she can qualify for universities overseas with a lot less difficulty. Hopefully that will give her the best of both worlds, good cultural foundation in the LOS, then a decent education back in my home country.


----------



## IrishP

Wow - this is really creating a lot of interesting reactions on the couple of forums I have posted it! This one seems to be a lot more supportive of making the move than the one over at _[edit - removed]_.

Take a look and see what they are suggesting - its over at _[edit - removed]_, and put "Farang Couple Starting A Family In Thailand" into the search bar to find the thread.

I really appreciate the "go for it" attitude here and mainly the focus on the cultural experience our child would have growing up in Thailand. Some other people seem to be caught up in the financial aspects far too much. We are well aware of the great risk financially in moving to Thailand, but we are trying to get advice more on the facilities for raising kids.

We figure that with a good International primary school at the very least, we will have 4 years until she is old enough to attend and then another 6 or so years before she will be old enough to attend secondary school. 

ZTraveler, great posts and I thank you for them - they make us feel a little better after the lambasting I got on the other forum on being an incompetent father-to-be! We are much more in your frame of mind in offering our little one a different look at the world than the conventional, but at the same time never skimping on her education, opportunities for happiness and health.


----------



## cnx_bruce

I would say if you have firm job offers with decent pay, and if you are going to be able to afford international school education, then go for Thailand. International schools here are more expensive than private schools back home (Australia) so you have quite a choice just on that issue alone .... between no fees (Switzerland) and fees that will take a huge bite out of your pay (here). I wouldn't subject a child to the Thai education system ... while there are exceptions overall it's a dogs breakfast, and underlies a lot of the negative aspects of Thai life. Google search for example on "OECD PISA education survey".


----------



## duncbUK

Hi
I am getting married in Thailand soon, and hope we will have children. Like you, I have given this serious thought and concluded that we will stay here until he/she/they are of the age to go to school, we will then move to England.

Without meaning to be disrespectful to Thailand, I couldn't live with the guilt of educating my children here through school, university etc and then find they are working for a pittance.

I am not sure about the international schools, but the government schools (i have experienced) are not worthy of the title "school". 

I know 2 people in there mid to late 20's working for a major bank (high net worth client advisor) and as an accountant in a large multinational firm earning under 30,000 baht a month, and they both got their degrees in the USA. YES there are people earning more than most people on this website could dream of, but they are few and far between.
I hope you and I make the right decision.
best of luck


----------



## Jurgi

Hi there IrishP... and everyone else 

Jurgi here from Cape Town South Africa too. I have really enjoyed reading this thread. I came across it as I'm researching about the topic of moving my family (wife and two very young kids - pigeon pair twins) to Thailand. 

Just wanna know if you've gone through with it IrishP. If not, what were the major hurdles?


----------



## gnazi71

Hi everybody.
As many people said and I would do it (if had the chance), I would grow my children (2) in Thailand only if I had a good salary and could afford private schools.
I have no job offers so it is easy to choose to stay at home in Switzerland ...
Good luck


----------

